# Off leash walking and hunting dogs



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a one year old brittany that I would love to be able to walk with off leash. He a typical brittany. I live in a very rural area. We are still working on recall and he does very well most of the time. Once in a while he kinda loses it and goes a little nuts. I am pretty sure he cannot hear during those episodes  . Hoping those episodes are a puppy thing. I am wondering if off leash walking is a realistic goal for my puppy. 

Anyone out there have experience training an energetic, intense hunter to walk off leash without using a shock collar?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I walk my rat terrier without leash, so it IS possible - but the thing is? No way, no how, could he have done it at one. There's a lot of important foundation training necessary. Teach not just a solid recall, but a solid HEEL, AND a solid stay (from a distance - as in, you say stay and the dog freezes). THEN you can start working on recalling him while on a long line (positive, every time he comes back to you, NEVER recall for anything even a little unpleasant, including baths and the end of playtime - switch to a new word, if you need to.), and starting to 'drop' the training lead (50 foot is my preference) and having him heel on THAT. I never progress past a dog being on, at least, a traffic lead. I need the handle for assurance if something goes on. 

And even then, realize you ARE taking a risk. The best trained dogs can get a wild hair.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Curious is this dog going to be used for hunting. If not when walking him off lead I would let him drag a lead (20 ft or more) This at least will give you some semblance of control.


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

CptJack, I would not try it at one either. I am just wanting to train for it so when he is older he can be off leash. This dog has a ton of natural hunting instinct and I am looking for a way to get him back when he is in "high hunt mode". Lots of well trained hunting dogs around here (South Georgia) but I haven't found anyone who doesn't use a shock collar to train.

wvasko, I doubt he will be used for hunting. I don't hunt. I would love for someone to hunt with him because he does have so much drive. I have a couple of co workers (Cap is an office dog) that I am sure would love to hunt with him but I would never agree to their training methods.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> wvasko, I doubt he will be used for hunting. I don't hunt. I would love for someone to hunt with him because he does have so much drive. I have a couple of co workers (Cap is an office dog) that I am sure would love to hunt with him but I would never agree to their training methods.


Reason I asked is because with a young hunting pup obviously you want to build hunt drive. I would tell owners with pups is get the pups out in proper different types of cover, then take a piece of duct tape and apply over owners mouth so he has to keep mouth shut, and let pup build hunting drive. 

Non hunting dog definitely start some daily obedience. Most Brittanies I have hunted over were what I call all-day dogs. You could hunt 4 hours break for lunch and hunt 4 more hours. Yes and they were difficult to handle and sometimes stronger methods were used. Not for the faint of heart. Just Sayin'..


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Lots of Goldens and Labs walk off-leash, and some ACDs and Aus Sheps won't leave their owner's side. I walk my dog off-leash only within a fenced area, like a playground, because he will go say hello, and go chase animals or scents. Once a dog gets hooked into prey drive, it's difficult to call him back. I didn't take the time, but that is what you focus on, a recall that kicks in before he gets into a strong prey drive and can't hear you....


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Wvasko's aversive training is primarily for the owner, lol.

I know positive training hunters with high drive, hunting bred hounds. Their secret is a couple of years of recall work and a gps collar, just in case.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I know positive training hunters with high drive, hunting bred hounds. Their secret is a couple of years of recall work and a gps collar, just in case.


Hounds are mind boggling, a good horse would not be a bad tool for hound hunting. In Missouri on my very 1st training trip I met a farmer there that had a couple fence climbing/jumping mules. It was very cool.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

wvasko said:


> Hounds are mind boggling, a good horse would not be a bad tool for hound hunting. In Missouri on my very 1st training trip I met a farmer there that had a couple fence climbing/jumping mules. It was very cool.


". . . So I sent out some mules after the hounds, and when they didn't come back, well, that's how the gorillas got involved."


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Amaryllis said:


> ". . . So I sent out some mules after the hounds, and when they didn't come back, well, that's how the gorillas got involved."


I never saw any Gorillas riding the mules, never. The movie Planet Of The Apes they only rode horses.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

wvasko said:


> I never saw any Gorillas riding the mules, never. The movie Planet Of The Apes they only rode horses.


Maybe the gorillas didn't find the mules?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Amaryllis said:


> Maybe the gorillas didn't find the mules?


Maybe but I'm not gonna start questioning Gorillas about their mule finding abilities, that could become a problem.


----------

